# Terri



## terricarlsen1 (Mar 17, 2010)

I am a CPC and now a CPMA, I was wondering what salary range a person with over 20 years should expect to get in the Tennessee area?


----------



## Belinda Frisch (Mar 25, 2010)

*Take a look at the salary survey for 2009*

...maybe it will give you some idea:

https://www.aapc.com/resources/research/medical-coding-salary-survey/2009.aspx


----------

